# salt neutralizer



## tastebeer (Dec 10, 2008)

anyone found any product that will neutralize the effects of salt on equipment. I've looked at several products but have not tried any yet.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

FLUID FILM. Coat everything before you start for the season, and you should be good all season.


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

^^^ Now that's a man that knows how to protect his equipment...

BTW, if there are any members on here who have never tried Fluid Film and live in the US, just PM me for a free sample can. Oh, and sign up for our new fan page at www.fluid-film.ning.com and join the Plowsite Group to support your forum.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Dano, can I try the brush can again?


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

2COR517;948218 said:


> Hey Dano, can I try the brush can again?


See, now it's that magic word "again" that creates the problem. 

We've got a big shipment of brush cans heading out to John Deere tomorrow. It's in their system and will be on their shelves soon.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Cool, I'll be on the lookout for it.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

See DANO I have learned a thing or two. 1) how to protect my equipment. 2) how to suck up and try to score some free Fluid Film stuff, lol.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

what about us Canadians, would love to try your product, where can i find it? Any chance of a trial can?


----------



## mwmdesigns (Dec 6, 2007)

check out Chlor-rid a friend of mine in the industrial paint industry turned me onto this stuff
http://www.chlor-rid.com/home.php


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Salt-away. Sold at West Marine.Around 35.00 a gal. Starter kit comes with a spray attach for hose.


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

Rc2505;948424 said:


> See DANO I have learned a thing or two. 1) how to protect my equipment. 2) how to suck up and try to score some free Fluid Film stuff, lol.


It just goes to show, if you really apply yourself you can learn something new everyday!


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

buckwheat_la;948439 said:


> what about us Canadians, would love to try your product, where can i find it? Any chance of a trial can?


PM sent


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I'll be honest spray your stuff down with good ol household vinegar, hose down your equipment, and it will remove all the salt and most of the rust that was starting to form. Then hit it with fluid film to protect it from there.


----------



## TAZPUSHER (Oct 26, 2006)

Try Salt Ex...At Salt Ex.com......US Navy uses it to wash down their ships..Been using it for awhile....Very good stuff...Very reasonable priced.....


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Fluid Film.................sprayed on all trucks, spreaders, plows etc. It works great. And after washing the equipment 5 times so far this season, still repells and beads.


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

mwmdesigns;948792 said:


> check out Chlor-rid a friend of mine in the industrial paint industry turned me onto this stuff
> http://www.chlor-rid.com/home.php


I use this stuff at work all the time. Chlor-rid works great on un-painted parts. For vehicles and equipment use their Chlor-wash. It is like a car wash soap, except it neutralizes and removes the salt deposits as well.


----------



## CMD (Jan 16, 2010)

Does anyone know if you need to cut fluid film with something to put it through a hand sprayer ? 

If so what is compatible ? 

I purchased a gallon and intended to put it on with a brush , would work on my plows but after looking under my truck I would like to pressure wash and then spray with fluid film . 

MDOT is spraying liquid and salting all state roads now , undercarriage is taking a real beating will fluid film aid in stopping corrosiion that has started .... surface level ?


----------



## U1200 (Apr 20, 2009)

Buy a duplicolor bedliner spray gun, it works very well for spraying out of the gallon cans. Can be had at a local parts store i would think.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Vinegar neutralizes salt.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Used motor oil. Just spray away, especially great for undercarriages. Might be problematic for the front of plows though.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

I didn't know Fluid Film was good for NEUTRALIZING salt? I knew it was good for repelling all of the nasty things we encounter as operators in this terrible environment. 

I suggest using Rhomar Industries NEUTRO -WASH and then coat everything down with Fluid Film. 

Just my .02¢


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

try googling "MR35 salt eliminator"


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

Liberally apply dihydride-monoxide to all salt covered surfaces, i'll even sell you some for the low low price of $10/gallon. :laughing:

Most of the "Salt Neutralizing" solutions don't work much better than just washing with lots and lots of dihydride-monoxide.

They either use a an acid or a base, which are obviously corrosive, to speed up (only slightly) the hydrolysis of salt in water. Use of an acid or base will also help to dissolve rust and oxidation off the surface of exposed metals.

The cheapest and easiest solution is to just wash everything off really good then coat the exposed metal with a sealant like Fluid Film, oil, paint, butter, bacon grease, crayon, or whatever in order to keep the metal from being exposed to oxygen.

Something else that might work, and i'm not sure if anyone has ever tried this, is installing a bunch of sacrificial anodes made of either aluminum, magnesium, or zinc. They use this technique on boats, pipelines, and other industrial applications to prevent rust. Basically the anode oxides instead of the iron.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Been using salt-o-way on the boat and plow trucks. It does work very well.


----------

